
NamedStruct: A replacement for Ruby's 'Struct' that supports keyword arguments - rohitpaulk
https://github.com/rohitpaulk/named_struct
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

